# Firewall routeur



## Nivek (16 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je me posais la question du reel fonctionnement de mon firewall (present sur le routeur) notamment lors de l'utilisation de World Of Warcraft et même toute autre application ; je m'explique.

Voila, je suis sous X.4.8. 
Le firewall d'OSX est désactivé. 
Le partage Mac est actif.
Le partage Windows est actif.
Le partage Web est actif.

Mon G5 est derrière un modem routeur TEW-435BRM. Celui possède un firewall intégré.
Les règles sont :
- En sortie tout est autorisé (enfin quand je dis tout : c'est la règle par défaut du firewall : "service name : Any", "Action : Allows always")
- En entré tout est bloqué avec la même remarque que ci-dessus. Sauf :
- Le port 80 qui est ouvert.

Or je devrais donc avoir des problème pour recevoir des fichiers venant d'Adium, venant de telechargement FTP, des problèmes pour télécharger sur L'itunes Music Store, et pour WoW il en serait de même puisqu'il utilise le port 3724 (fermé sur mon firewall).

Alors pourquoi n'ai-je aucun problème ? :rateau:  

Merci a vous


----------



## tatouille (16 Octobre 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers


----------



## Nivek (16 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour le lien, je ne connaissais pas cette page. Mais l&#224; n'est pas vraiment ma question. (en tout cas j'aurais plus &#224; farfouiller sur google pour trouver les ports &#224; ouvrir  )

Il s'agirait de dire plutot : 

Comment se fait-il que je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me de transfert alors que toutes les donn&#233;es en entr&#233;e sont bloqu&#233;es ?


----------



## tatouille (16 Octobre 2006)

Nivek a dit:


> Merci pour le lien, je ne connaissais pas cette page. Mais l&#224; n'est pas vraiment ma question. (en tout cas j'aurais plus &#224; farfouiller sur google pour trouver les ports &#224; ouvrir  )
> 
> Il s'agirait de dire plutot :
> 
> Comment se fait-il que je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me de transfert alors que toutes les donn&#233;es en entr&#233;e sont bloqu&#233;es ?


c'est marqu&#233; ds la page

udp/tcp conceptual


----------



## Nivek (16 Octobre 2006)

tu m'excuseras d'&#234;tre un peu neuneu (enfin j'esp&#232;re   ).
Mais, on a donc 3 types de ports : 
- les ports "syst&#232;mes" (Unix) 
- les ports d&#233;clar&#233;s et donc enregistr&#233;s aupr&#232;s de l'IANA
- les ports dynamics et ou priv&#233;s

Avec une distinction entre les ports officiels (d&#233;clar&#233;s) et les ports utilis&#233;s non officiel.

Leur statut influe-t-il sur le comportement du firewall ?

Le concept TCP/UDP m'echappe un peu.
Ils font partie de la couche 4 du mod&#232;le OSI.
Assure le transport des donn&#233;es.
TCP se diff&#233;rencie par sa fiabilit&#233; (capacit&#233; &#224; &#233;viter les erreur)
Les jeux en r&#233;seaux (et autre appli de communication synchrones) seraient donc plus enclin &#224; utiliser UDP capable quant &#224; lui d'ignorer les erreurs et donc beaucoup plus rapide.
Mais en quoi cela explique-t-il le compotement du firewall ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

salut, il y a sur tout une notion de suivi de connexion ou les "ESTABLISHED,RELATED".
Les connexions de adium sont des retours de connexions. Donc le firewall laisse passer. De m&#234;me pour WoW ou autre. Sinon m&#234;me pour le web tu ne pourrais pas surfer car le retour est un port al&#233;atoire entre 49152 &#224; 65535.

Le Firewall laissera passer tout les retours de connexions qui sont a ton initiative.


----------



## Nivek (16 Octobre 2006)

Ok je comprends mieux. Mais dans ce cas qu'elle est alors l'intérêt d'ouvrir ces ports sur le firewall (Blizzard recommandant de les ouvrir). Est ce que d'une manière ou d'une autre cela facilite la communication ?


----------



## Nivek (16 Octobre 2006)

Et je rajouterai si ce que tu dis est exact : comment cela se fait-il que Zone alarm (sous PC) bloque le connexion a wow sans l'autorisation de l'utilisateur ? ce soft aurait donc un comportement différent et ce rapprocherai plutôt du fonctionnement de Littlesnitch ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

pour blizzrd c'est peut &#234;tre le systeme de maj de Blizzard qui se base sur du P2P donc une connexion direct.
Pour Zone alarme et little snitch ils ont des comportements diff&#233;rents d'un firewall de base grand public et donc analyse tout ce qui rentre m&#234;me les connexions "related".


----------



## Nivek (16 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas


----------



## wip (17 Octobre 2006)

Très interressant tout ça, je viens enfin de comprendre quelques mystères :love:


----------

